# W



## Roger Longbottom (14 Feb 2020)

W


----------



## Cycleops (14 Feb 2020)

Would have thought people are wise to this con by now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Feb 2020)

A lot of the time they get a certain way through and then cease publishing because sales have fallen away. Whenever a new one comes out (There are always a few at the start of the year) we sell the first few issues but most people then give up.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> A lot of the time they get a certain way through and then cease publishing because sales have fallen away. Whenever a new one comes out (There are always a few at the start of the year) we sell the first few issues but most people then give up.


The "Mary Rose" was one that stopped partway through.


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2020)

Cost more to build than the routemaster. 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ca-model-costs-1150-takes-two-years-complete/

I wonder what is the most expensive?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2020)

They are very expensive, but quite fun to build. Also you have to get the mags and bits from the website after a couple of editions make it to the newsagents / whatever.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2020)

24 months option at £49.99
Your first month at £9.99 instead of £49.99

https://www.model-space.com/gb/build-the-lamborghini-countach.html


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2020)

they're dependent on subscriptions, if they don't get enough, they stop publishing.


----------



## CharlesF (14 Feb 2020)

Oops, I got all excited when I read the title


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2020)

On their forthcoming list





No price as yet.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just wondering who if anyone would build one of the magazine Models. The one advertised at the moment, 120 issues at £9.99 an issue ( first issue £1.99) would cost nearly £1200 to build this model.
> 
> Yes you get the magazine but 120 issues about a Spitfire, would have to think the editorial / stories would become pretty ropey by the end.



I've seen that one, ouch, I always work out the total cost from the ads and wouldn't touch one, surely if you want to build a model you'd be better off visiting a model shop go online.


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> On their forthcoming list
> View attachment 504622
> 
> No price as yet.



1:2 scale does that mean it's about 3 feet tall!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2020)

midlife said:


> 1:2 scale does that mean it's about 3 feet tall!!


If it is, I'd not want to think about the price.

Not far off it!

https://www.theterminatorfans.com/h...ator-build-the-t-800-endoskeleton-collection/

_"The Terminator TM Build The T-800 Endoskeleton issue #1 is £1.99 (regular issues £8.99 each) and is available at all good retailers in the U.K. and Ireland from Wednesday, 20th February 2019."_


----------



## roley poley (14 Feb 2020)

oh yea don't work the numbers out and buy a full subscription on a Wonga loan


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> If it is, I'd not want to think about the price.
> 
> Not far off it!
> 
> ...


It'll achieve self-awareness as soon as the last piece is fitted, and you'll find it thumbing through the phone book under "C". Shortly afterwards, you'll never see it again.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Feb 2020)

I got conned into one of these once. My lad - aged about 7 at the time - was nuts about the tv program Robot Wars. We subscribed to the fortnightly magazine which sent you all the bits to eventually build your own radio controlled robot. All was going swimmingly until after about issue 10, one of his little friends booted the damn thing across the room, breaking a bit. I rang up the publication and they sent me the replacement part free of charge.
All good so far except the part took about 3 months to arrive. We could not add in any of the bits that were still coming through the post until we had replaced the broken bit. By this time, my son (and I) had totally lost interest. To be fair, he wanted a robot but was never that interested in building it in the first place.
I sold the stack of magazines, the half built robot and all the extra parts at a car boot sale several years later to a very nerdy looking bloke for about £15. He looked delighted.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just wondering who if anyone would build one of the magazine Models. The one advertised at the moment, 120 issues at £9.99 an issue ( first issue £1.99) would cost nearly £1200 to build this model.
> 
> Yes you get the magazine but 120 issues about a Spitfire, would have to think the editorial / stories would become pretty ropey by the end.



The blurb is somewhat ambiguous - it doesn't actually say that all 120 issues are needed for the bits of the Spitfire kit. But nor does it say that they aren't ...


----------



## keithmac (17 Feb 2020)

Me and my wife always laugh at these when we work out how much the models cost by the end of it.

Same as payday loan adverts, think the highest interest I've seen advertised was something horrendous (sure it was 4300% APR..).


----------



## keithmac (17 Feb 2020)

Wow, 16.7 Million % APR!..

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/money/2013/mar/16/payday-lender


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Feb 2020)

I signed up for a build an atom bomb from parts series, I think Franklin Mint made the parts but I was disapppointed to find the 1/8 scale plutonium pit was in fact made from zinc and not the prized metal I was hoping for, £3,000, I was ripped off.
There is a comedy radio show that featured the business of building the Titanic via parts bagged with a mag. It is "Fags, mags and bags" and the episode is "Build The Titanic": Corner shop customer Mrs Muirhead's part-work magazine model ship faces stormy waters.


----------



## winjim (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> The "Mary Rose" was one that stopped partway through.


It was Mary Rose in its current condition.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Feb 2020)

winjim said:


> It was Mary Rose in its current condition.


Thread has caused me pain in my thorax without that thank you. Current condition meaning no more need for aliexp**** fishtank pumps ($6.50 free post) to keep the ship wet?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2020)

There's a Ferrari one being advertised currently, works out at around £1,200.

I'm sure there was a Lord of the Rings chess set which was just shy of £2,000 and you didn't even have the satisfaction of making the thing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2020)

When articles like this start appearing in the mainstream media you have to think that the days of these partworks are numbered -

https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/11021035/model-plane-fans-1200-spitfire-replica/


----------



## derrick (23 Feb 2020)

I cant beleive people are so gulable.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

CharlesF said:


> Oops, I got all excited when I read the title



I own up..... me too


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> When articles like this start appearing in the mainstream media you have to think that the days of these partworks are numbered -
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/11021035/model-plane-fans-1200-spitfire-replica/


There's been other companies before doing the same kits, De Agostini being one. They still offer the 2011 Red Bull of Vettel as a part work. Six years since they first offered it on TV.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's been other companies before doing the same kits, De Agostini being one. They still offer the 2011 Red Bull of Vettel as a part work. Six years since they first offered it on TV.


I started one more than fifteen years ago on a radio controlled nitro car. I gave up after about three issues when I realised how much it would cost (I still have a front wheel and tyre somewhere). But they have flown under the radar until now when publicity about the total cost is becoming more mainstream.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> *I started one more than fifteen years ago on a radio controlled nitro car. *I gave up after about three issues when I realised how much it would cost (I still have a front wheel and tyre somewhere). But they have flown under the radar until now when publicity about the total cost is becoming more mainstream.


Senna's McLaren


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Senna's McLaren


No, a rally car. Subaru Impreza.


----------



## Smudge (23 Feb 2020)

They should bring back the free binder with part one.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I signed up for a build an atom bomb from parts series, I think Franklin Mint made the parts but I was disapppointed to find the 1/8 scale plutonium pit was in fact made from zinc


At 1/8 scale it wouldn't have worked anyway. Scammers!


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> At 1/8 scale it wouldn't have worked anyway. Scammers!


Looking at the original advert through an Olympus stereo microscope at x50 I see there is an asterix next to the word plutonium. At the bottom of the page I increased the magnification to x200 but still could not read the explanatory next to the asterix or the rest of the blurb about paying installments until long after my death.


----------

